# Finnamoor Wood Camp, Nr. Marlow, Bucks



## tobyjug472002 (Oct 9, 2014)

I recently came across an old Borstal near Marlow in Buckinghamshire. By the description it sounded it had been come into disrepair due mainly i would imagine by vandalism, pikies etc, such a shame as although i hasten to add i was a detainee there under HMP Borstal Institutions in the late 1960's i wondered if any forum readers had either been detainees themselves or knew of the place Finnamoor Wood Camp ? I am intrigued as all those years ago it was a quite upbeat, clean place, wooden huts, dormitories, and as to whether it is used for something else nowadays ( I rather think the Government should bring back the Borstal Institution regime for young offenders in the hope that they would not further their latter life as hardened Criminals and use this wooded area as a way of saving money building new prisons) whether it is derelict now ( there is a youtube video that someone has uploaded of the place showing it very badly derelict).
I may have got the spelling Finnamoor incorrect it could be Finnamore, to wish i apologise to any forum members who may read this thread.
Despite my youthful law-breaking i found this wooden built Camp quite a lovely place, and persuaded me that crime does not pay, and whether anyone may know if this is indeed a derelict place now or used for something else?
Many thanks...tobyjug472002..now aged 63 living in Bradford, West Yorkshire


----------



## night crawler (Oct 9, 2014)

This any help
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HM_Prison_Finnamore_Wood
I don't live that far from marlow but can't find it on the map at the moment. There is one near me cvalled Huntercombe


----------



## night crawler (Oct 9, 2014)

Think I have found where it is, there was a place called Fennamoor farm outside Marlow at a place called Moor Wood so that may well be the place.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 9, 2014)

One of a number of WW2 evacuation establishments that came under the control of the UK Prison Service. The Service also fenced off and used the domestic living huts on former military camps - Hatfield Borstal near Doncaster started in this way.

I am glad the system worked for Tobyjug, however there are always those individuals whose criminal propensities are nurtured in these establishments. Having failed my 11 plus and with the education system in meltdown due to the post war baby boom, in September 1961 I had just started A levels in maths, physics and chemistry at Doncaster Tech College. On the second morning a Prison Officer escorted a young man into the lecture theatre, introduced him and left. The poor lad stood out like a sore thumb - over 6 ft and dressed in a poorly fitting grey suit - however we soon realised we had a very brainy addition to our number. He was a Londoner from a very upperclass upbringing who had been sent to Hatfield Borstal for counterfeiting Half Crowns - not just to go into machines, but good enough to pass over the counter and a number of years later as a degree student I realised just how clever and detailed his method was. He was with us for a year - strangely our paths crossed exactly 20 years later when he was arrested by the BTP for for a very sophisticated travel warrant and season ticket fraud and I bumped into him whilst giving evidence in an adjoining Court. Sadly Hatfield had taught him nothing, except perhaps how to progress in his chosen way of life.


----------



## tobyjug472002 (Oct 13, 2014)

night crawler said:


> Think I have found where it is, there was a place called Fennamoor farm outside Marlow at a place called Moor Wood so that may well be the place.


Thank you very much nightcrawler, yes moor wood was the place, and finnamoor wood borstal institution was the place with some private houses nearby for prison officers. I never knew about the asbestos though, maybe thats where i picked up Lung Cancer from. I had a mild stroke recently which has affected my memory, i so remember that we as youngsters used to watch over what appeared to be a small village down in the valley towards Marlow.yet it appeared to have any form of road going to it. We did wonder if it may have been some form of secret Government place..as in you are not welcome without a pass of some sort....wierd, but there are allsorts of secret places that the government dont want us morons to know about  If the Camp at Moor Wood is Not derelict, i would have thought it would make a fantastic holiday place, lovely countryside, and although i was a naughty boy 6 months to 2 years Borstal training, without sounding silly i quite liked the place. Thank you for your kind imput Nightcrawler !!


----------



## MrDan (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm afraid it is still derelict and looking rather sorry for itself, I visited a few months back but haven't uploaded my photos yet (I have a bit of a backlog) I'll get my photos up this week and pm you when I've done it.


----------



## tobyjug472002 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Finnamore Wood Camp, Nr. Marlow, Bucks*

What a great shame if finnamore Wood Camp is derelict now, and in various states of disrepair. Being a bad lad at 16years old i was transferred from ( what was Feltham Borstal ) i believe its Feltham young offenders institution nowadays? Finnamore wood camp was upon arrival like a holiday camp

The accomodation blocks ( wooden dormatories ) were heaven, you were free within reason to come and go as you pleased, and the staff were all dressed in civvy clothes, good food, and if you behaved...like me i used to go out to work on Local Farms etc.,

If its not all secured now, with maybe some security firm patrolling i'd jump in my car and with a good map reference ( satnav ) i'd love to visit again. Curious if the few stone build houses for staff are still standing, and actually lived in? When i left there after 10 months Borstal Training, never been in trouble with the Police since, although i found it quite a pleasant experience, its a great shame if finnamore Wood Camp couldn't be reopened and put to some good use

Although I am 63 years old now, i often look back on my days there, and living in West Yorkshire, have never actually known how i would get there to revisit the old place.
Many thanks for all your imputs' seems Borstal Training did learn us that crime doesn't pay
They should bring it back, i think half the punishment even at Finnamore Wood Camp, was you were mayve a couple of hundred miles from home, and any shady dealings we got up to when young and innocent lol

Kind Regards

tobyjug472002


----------

